# Pine no truss rod telecasters - build thread



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for telling us and giving us the pictures. Can't wait to see how they come out in the end. I'm a big fan of chunky necks.


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

No truss rod.
How does one set relief? Fretboard or fret work?
How about humidity changes or string gauge differences? Does nothing ever move?
Leo didn't keep such a design, and I don't see the merit in it, but maybe there is 'something' I am missing.
Sometimes it seems vintage is just a kind word for under-engineered or pending further development.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

User_X said:


> No truss rod.
> How does one set relief? Fretboard or fret work?
> How about humidity changes or string gauge differences? Does nothing ever move?
> Leo didn't keep such a design, and I don't see the merit in it, but maybe there is 'something' I am missing.
> Sometimes it seems vintage is just a kind word for under-engineered or pending further development.


The truss rod was a gibson invention from circa 1921, but it didn't catch on universally 'til much later. Necks were chunkier as a result.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Did it have no truss rod, or no *accessible* truss rod?

I have a mid-to-late 30's kalamazoo that has a "chunky" neck and a truss rod, but you can't access the truss rod. It is simply a permanently set part of the neck. Keep in mind that the neck is made of mahogany.

Maple is a whole other matter, and is unlikely to warp much if properly cured and treated. And if the neck has a fretboard glued on, that provides a little extra structural rigidity. Although I should be careful of what I say, because there is a difference between not warping for the first 15 years, and not warping...EVER.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is my CS no-trussrod tele. The neck is huge, but very stable.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

nice build so far wheres the big red knots !!!


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Just because a guitar doesn't have an adjustable truss rod doesn't mean that there is no reinforcement...You can use square metal tubing and carbon fiber rods to keep the neck straight.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i had to throw that in . without the knot's & without the sapwood pine looks like other softwood .actually like fir to me (white pine that is )  what do you think of pine for sound compared to ash or alder . always good to see a build around here


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice cuttin


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

good luck looks like a cool deal, just a small tidbit on the truss rod issue. In guitar buyer magazine dated Feb 2010 issue 102 there is an article on the early esquires which talks about how Don Randall went to leo regarding truss rods after he found the necks on early models bowing, leo resisted until the neck on his own test model began to twist. Just fyi


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What a fine looking guitar. Fantastic


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What are we looking for with the black light?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

